# Oil Rig Capsized



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Two dead, fifty missing.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-16235095


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Does not look like a very stable vessel with the legs up in the air like that.


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

No, jack up's are really tricky things when you are trying to move them! A few years ago we lost one (The interocean ? ) In the Southern North sea , lucky then that they got everyone off in time.


----------



## Blackal (Jan 29, 2008)

Reuters has more information:

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/12/18/us-russia-platform-capsize-idUSTRE7BH04020111218?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews&rpc=71

Bad weather to be moving a jack-up.

Al


----------

